# FreeBSD 8.1 in Vmware Workstation 7.0.1



## dylandenney (Sep 13, 2010)

I cannot get the mouse to work when I start the gnome or kde desktop when running freeBSD in vmware. I've tried everything that I've read so far. I do get errors when trying to configure Xorg, but I can start gnome or kde with no problem other than I don't have any mouse or keyboard controls. Please help!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2010)

What have you tried?  hal/dbus, AutoAddDevices, xf86-input-vmmouse?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 13, 2010)

@dylandenney

Try that:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @dylandenney
> 
> Try that:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956



Please remove the AllowEmptyInput Off setting: http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/aei.html


----------



## vermaden (Sep 13, 2010)

@wblock

What for?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2010)

From the link: "Because of the earlier problems, people became convinced that turning off AllowEmptyInput was the way to prevent xorg-server from using hald. In some configurations, that works. Other times, particularly if hald is running, typed characters donâ€™t show up on the screen until the mouse is moved, and mouse movement itself is jerky and doesnâ€™t react smoothly. ... If you run hald but donâ€™t want to use it for input device autodetection, or donâ€™t run hald at all, turn off AutoAddDevices in xorg.conf."


----------

